# Free Loft



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

A free loft for any of you fanciers in eastern Massachusetts (or southern Maine - Waynette!)

http://boston.craigslist.org/nwb/grd/2503877780.html


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

ptras said:


> A free loft for any of you fanciers in eastern Massachusetts (or southern Maine - Waynette!)
> 
> http://boston.craigslist.org/nwb/grd/2503877780.html


Wow, that's unusual to see in this neck of the woods....'free' I mean LOL
I've been checking out Craigslist for a couple months now, and what I found was unreal for prices.
Thanks for the heads up, but my new shed was delivered yesterday  And I better keep a low profile with anymore 'buildings' or cages in the yard


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

Msfreebird said:


> Wow, that's unusual to see in this neck of the woods....'free' I mean LOL
> I've been checking out Craigslist for a couple months now, and what I found was unreal for prices.
> Thanks for the heads up, but my new shed was delivered yesterday  And I better keep a low profile with anymore 'buildings' or cages in the yard


I hear you. My big problem is getting new "pigeon stuff" past my wife.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Too bad its not closer to us  We can always use more room here.


----------

